# leaving tap/city water out for 2days



## sicnarf (May 24, 2007)

I have a few plots growing out side and buy distilled water is out of my budget. Would it be SAFE to use tap/city water for my plants if i let it sit out for a few days? thanks, happy growing


----------



## azntigerdude (May 24, 2007)

yes. have the water sit for at least 24 hours in a clean place. this way the water will b room temperature and will be dechlorinated


----------



## marcnh (Apr 28, 2009)

yes, but 24 hours is ok.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 28, 2009)

Yup, open container, 24hrs = all good


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2009)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> I have a few plots growing out side and buy distilled water is out of my budget. Would it be SAFE to use tap/city water for my plants if i let it sit out for a few days? thanks, happy growing


 
Do you live where it's hot and you run your AirConditioner? The condensation that comes from your Evaperator Core is pure distilled water. Mine runs outside thru a pipe and drips. I put a bucket under it and get all the water I need. You would be amased at the runoff from your AirConditioner. And its pure distilled water. Mine has A PH 0f 5.0 I get a couple gallons a day here in the south.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 28, 2009)

distilled water is 100% useless with soil..... 100%.

buy a $3 2oz bottle of beta fish tape water conditioner. kills chlorine and chloromine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> distilled water is 100% useless with soil..... 100%.
> 
> buy a $3 2oz bottle of beta fish tape water conditioner. kills chlorine and chloromine.


 
So the soil cant use thw Distilled water? The plant wont drink it. Never knew free clean distilled water was useless with any medium. Please explain, ,I am very curious,, cause I have some Plants in soil right now that look awsome useing distilled water as do my DWC plants. My last soil grows that I harvested was using Distilled water and they looked great.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> distilled water is 100% useless with soil..... 100%.
> 
> buy a $3 2oz bottle of beta fish tape water conditioner. kills chlorine and chloromine.



:confused2::confused2:

I have never heard of this, that distilled water is useless for soil growers.
If distilled water is useless there sure are a whole bunch of soil growers using the stuff for no reason. Why is that?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 29, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> distilled water is 100% useless with soil..... 100%.
> 
> buy a $3 2oz bottle of beta fish tape water conditioner. kills chlorine and chloromine.


you make me laugh ! (even if you don't mean to ) its dechlorinated dude its the best stuff to use ! with a lower ph than tap water that sits outside for a day or two ! but an explanation would be a laugh as well....please explain !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 29, 2009)

Man you mean I dont have to run the still any more to get clean water. Well since I an half way started think I brew a batch insted.:hubba:


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Well since I an half way started think I brew a batch insted.:hubba:


  hey sounds good to me.   isnt disstilled water pure H2O 5.0ph completly neutral?  Yes it is.  so w t f?  sht i use well water!  we're all gona die!:headbang2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2009)

OH and by the way,,I also water my outside plants,,such as roses and things with my distiiled AirConditioner water and they are growing like crazy. IM waiting for them to die now,, cause I am using 100% useless Distilled water in Soil. 
Lotec I know yur messen with us Bro,,right?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 29, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> OH and by the way,,I also water my outside plants,,such as roses and things with my distiiled AirConditioner water and they are growing like crazy. IM waiting for them to die now,, cause I am using 100% useless Distilled water in Soil.
> Lotec I know yur messen with us Bro,,right?


Of course he is this ain't his first post ! RIGHT lotek ?


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 29, 2009)

i guess i should start using grape soda thx for the tip Lotek:headbang2:


----------



## Tater (Apr 29, 2009)

Lotek was right about using a aquarium dechlorination solution, no need to let your water sit for 24 hours,  just use some water safe from an aquarium store and all of the chlorine and chlormine will dissipate out of the solution.

As for distilled water being useless to the soil, I won't comment much except to say I'm sure this was a gross overstatement and what he meant was the when growing in soil you are better off to use a alkaline water as opposed to distilled.  I don't understand the science behind it but I have read a pdf on it somewhere along my travels, iirc it was university study, but I dunno.  With a bit of digging I'm sure I can find it.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 29, 2009)

*** no, using distilled water over any other water is useless...... i thought that was pretty obvious.

tds only matters with hydro first off. 

anecdotal: i almost killed my beta by using distilled water. it is too clean for it to live in. nothing in nature is setup to utilize distilled water, it just doesn't exist. using a balanced water with solutes is better. 

this only applies to soil.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 29, 2009)

lotek[COLOR=red said:
			
		

> ]*** no, using distilled water over any other water is useless...... i thought that was pretty obvious.[/COLOR]
> 
> tds only matters with hydro first off.
> 
> ...


 
 I am not messing with Betas.I am growing MJ. Distilled water works good in Soil or Hydro.Do you need it in Soil,,,NO,,but Ya still need to PH your water no matter what type yur using.  I never said it was Holy Water Bro. I was just trying to point the guy to some FREE Distilled Water if he wanted to use it.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 30, 2009)

I just wanna know if we are growing fish or marijauna ..if we are growing fish and using this beta stuff it also controls calcium , and mag ..personnally i add a nute to my distilled water and check my ph after adding nutes but it seems if i was to use this fish tank stuff it fights against the calcium and mag in my soil and can create de-fish-encies in my grow !..because it is meant for keeping fish happy not marijauna !good luck sicnarf got an airconditioner (JMHO) peace ! take care !


----------



## Tater (Apr 30, 2009)

True it will lock up some cal mag but you will easily be replacing anything that is striped when you add your nutes.  We are talking about removing a maximum of 4 ppm's of chlorine and an even smaller level of calcium and then adding 800-1400 ppm of nutrients.  Trust me you'll be ok, and if you are still a little low there are plenty of cal mag boosters out their, lots can be found in your kitchen.

As far as the distilled water versus alkaline water debate, the information is freely available on the web for any who wish to find out for themselves, here's a hint though, lots of great growing information is out their that isn't related to marijuana growing but done by the private commercial sector for crop production.


----------



## wrathkill (Apr 30, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> *** no, using distilled water over any other water is useless...... i thought that was pretty obvious.
> 
> tds only matters with hydro first off.
> 
> ...


so i shouldnt use the grape soda?


----------

